# DHCP in windows server 2003



## crazyxbowler (May 25, 2011)

I am running windows server 2003 and last night I had it all configured for the dhcp settings, after I was finished I turned off the server and today when I turned it back on the dhcp status says "not connected" what do I need to do to turn it back on? If I right click the start option is grey and unable to click it. When I ping the other computer on my network from the server it sees it, however when i ping the server from that computer it times out, but last night everything worked great until i turned the power off. It says not connected but then if I click on it and then go back it will say running...however if I x out and reopen it then it will say not running again. I have internet on my server but none of the domain computers.

Thanks in advance

john


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you authorize the DHCP server?


----------

